# Nipple 5/26



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Left the dock last Sunday around 8:15 by myself, stoped at the pass pick up couple dozen of sardines and cigar and Headed to the nipple and start trolling towards the elbow, after couple hours found nice weed line and trolled both sides with no success, then decided to chum for mahi, and they showed up in good numbers and the bloody massacre started, caught 11 and lost bunch, after few I caught 5 or 6 they stop hitting cut bait but as soonest I dropped live cigar on the water they attacked it, caught few more and they shut down, with no much more live bait left started trolling back while eating lunch, fly fish every where but no knock downs at all, I trolled yozuri Bonita and rapala on short, daisy chain and skirted ballyhoo on long and white and blue islander on shotgun, trolling speed between 5.5 to 6.5 knots, wondering if anybody else had better luck out there this weekend or if I am doing something wrong, anyway stoped at few spots I marked on the way out and caught an almaco and couple mingos, very good day on the water and very good solo experience.


----------



## Stegmj (Oct 31, 2018)

Are you catching bait or buying it,,?? I heard there was a live bait guy but hadn’t found him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

I caught them at Massachusetts, should be plenty bait there


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!! Way to catch some samwhiches!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice catch !


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Stegmj said:


> Are you catching bait or buying it,,?? I heard there was a live bait guy but hadn’t found him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 bluebaitboat is the guys moniker here. Think he's on channel 11. Look for him east of the pass a lot of times.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Lipz said:


> wondering if anybody else had better luck out there this weekend or if I am doing something wrong


Sounds like you threw the tackle box at them with good results. I wouldn't change a thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback, we wiil keep reporting, I had learned a lot here at PFF, very good information and people here


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try trolling a couple knots faster. Nice catch btw.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

photofishin said:


> Stegmj said:
> 
> 
> > Are you catching bait or buying it,,?? I heard there was a live bait guy but hadn’t found him
> ...



Thanks for sharing, I will try to contact him on the next trip.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> Try trolling a couple knots faster. Nice catch btw.


I did try that but my ballyhoo started spin around, I don’t know if I did rig right, was my first time using “O” ring for ballyhoo, I will send picture later


----------



## Stegmj (Oct 31, 2018)

photofishin said:


> bluebaitboat is the guys moniker here. Think he's on channel 11. Look for him east of the pass a lot of times.




Thx... I dredged up a dead post and found that on another thread... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stegmj (Oct 31, 2018)

Lipz said:


> I caught them at Massachusetts, should be plenty bait there




Just drifting with a sabiki? what size/color?, things are sooooo different in the GOM, I was off NC for a while, like a different country here 

I was also told the buoy is way off.. got good numbers,,.. was told the stack is still dangerous,,..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Stegmj said:


> Lipz said:
> 
> 
> > I caught them at Massachusetts, should be plenty bait there
> ...


Yes, and keep watching your fishfinder, Lotta times you will be able to eyesight the school on the surface, as far as sizes I like the regular sabiki with smallest hook, if hardtails start hitting I change for a little bigger sabiki, I hope this helps, some folks here should be able to come up with a better techniques


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Lipz said:


> Yes, and keep watching your fishfinder, Lotta times you will be able to eyesight the school on the surface, as far as sizes I like the regular sabiki with smallest hook, if hardtails start hitting I change for a little bigger sabiki, I hope this helps, some folks here should be able to come up with a better techniques


I also tip the sabikis with tiny pieces of squid if the bait is finicky.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding looks like a hell of a trip thanks for sharing !:thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a good haul!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! :thumbup:


----------

